# whats your opening day tunes?



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Funny Guy! you're lucky I like you. :smile-mad



there's two or three that we always play out west before going out for hte morning;

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/drowning-pool-the-bodies-hit-the-floor/d08abd89eeee457f5745d08abd89eeee457f5745-224656621953?q=bodies%20hit%20the%20floor%20song&FORM=VIRE1

Drowning Pool - Bodies


Chop Suey

and this one purely to wake us up: Metallica "St. Anger"
http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/metallica-st-anger/d1e4d3663b5cde58e293d1e4d3663b5cde58e293-202083401861?q=metallica%20saint%20anger&FORM=VIRE1


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> This is no joke, a few years back, a buddy of mine and I would listen to her song " I kissed a girl" before getting into the fields in the am... When we listened to it before, we had great hunts, and when we didn't listen to it.... Welll things didn't go so well, needless to say that season we were a little supersticious about it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I demand clarification that this was not me nor any hunt I accompanied you on! 

I'm a classic rock kinda guy but whatever is on the radio. Steve


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Im going to be playin some overly bass heavy dubstep for opening morning!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> You guys listened to it while pulling your skirts on that morning?
> 
> You listening to it before every hunt implies you had a copy ?  :lol:
> 
> Just kidding. I have more Katy Perry, Miley, Taylor Swift etc... on my iPhone *for the kids* than I care to admit to.


Whatever you have to tell yourself Caddis, whatever you have to tell yourself....:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

GrizzlyBear said:


> Whatever you have to tell yourself Caddis, whatever you have to tell yourself....:lol:


Yeah and I am sure his Lady Gaga ring tone "alejandro" is for the kids as well


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Ministry? Monster Magent(friggin' LOVE em Dan)? KMFDM?
Wow. 

I picture Duvall and the Ride of the Valkeries in Apocalypse Now.
"Sombody shoot that Dink Greenhead"
"Yeah, good shot"

No "Fred Bear"?


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

Hank Williams Jr. - a country boy can survive. Or Ted Nudgent - Fred Bear


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Fred bear--Uncle Ted
Thunderstruck--AC/DC
Nightmare--Avenged Sevenfold
Fire it up--Black Label Society

Just to name a few

Redneckman


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

hillbilly deluxe, master of puppets(when I call them in it just feels right), then I sing my own version of rodeo which I change to duck hunting lyrics until I am staring down the barrel of buddies shotgun. lol ie: waders and mud ducks and blood the sound of a 12 gauge round, the white in knuckle the sound of a hail call just trying for the next go round.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Usually too busy talking about our set-up for the morning! If the radio is on its probably a hunting cd or 100.7 WITL.

-Greg


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

Just Got Lucky -- Dokken

Where Eagles Dare -Iron Maiden

Dio, Dokken, Maiden, Old Crue followed up by Kid Rock Live

Little different??


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Tiny Bubbles.......Don Ho.....


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Steve Hanover and the Duckmen - Cut 'Em All Jack
Waylon Jennings-Are you Sure Hank Done It This Way
AC/DC-Shoot to Thrill


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Either Ted Nugent Stranglehold or Dr. Dre Next Episode.
> 
> Next Episode is an inside joke from a waffle house in Alexandria Va on the way to N.C.


 
Man I forgot about Stranglehold...Great Tune too...

Next Episode...HOLD UP, YEAAAAAA


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

1812 Overature- Tchaikovski; No words are needed!


----------



## TGsupermag21 (Aug 3, 2008)

quackersmacker13 said:


> Im going to be playin some overly bass heavy dubstep for opening morning!
> 
> YouTube - Bassnectar - Bass Head (Official)


Agreed, other than that my brother's band plays a song called fear of flying... gets my pumped up to make those ducks afraid to fly:SHOCKED:.


----------



## jimbuck (Sep 9, 2010)

SRV Little wing . wide open :evilsmile


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Alice in Chains-Junk head ,NiN-head like a hole, Getto Boys-Chuckie,or Danzig-The Hunter


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Primus-

My Name is Mud
Those damned blue collared tweekers
Sphagetti western


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Tim McGraw- Southern voice
Cage The Elephant - Aint No Rest For The Wicked
Justin Moore - HANK IT
POD - Boom
Brantley Gilbert - Kick it in the Sticks

If i forget the CD. whatever is on 100.7 WITL


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok guys I'm gettin old I guess....Led Zeppelin .....and the ducks they fall like rain


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Gotta listen to colt ford.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

kotimaki said:


> Ok guys I'm gettin old I guess....Led Zeppelin .....and the ducks they fall like rain


Gotta have the Immigrant song


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Definitely a variety of tunes on here.... I for one like the harder stuff... the faster it is, the more I get into it...

And yea steve... no it was brian and I with KT. All stemmed from a crazy weekend with some girls up at higgins lake... 

I have a new mix for this season... Decided to change things up a bit since I have my own rig. 

Anyone who knows and have hunted with me, knows it can be a PIA to get me out of bed in the morning... so I need something loud and fast


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

ACDC-Shoot to Thrill


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kidd Rock "singing sweet home Alabama all summer long"


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

The cool sounds of NOAA Weather Radio and the last gurgle of the coffee pot completing it's cycle is the only music I need in season!


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

Zink - Dogs and Duck Calls

Killswitch Engaged - My Curse

Blade Soundtrack - Blood Rave

Van Halen - Panama

50 Cent - Gunz Come out

Kelley Clarkston - Since you been gone ( yeah there is that one that you dont want to admit to singing, but everyone that is in the truck can sing just about everyword, LOL)

Framing Hanley - Hear Me Now

Brooks and Dunn - Brand New Man

Thanks, now I am getting all pumped up and I still have 4 days until my first draw!

~marsh


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

GrizzlyBear said:


> Whatever you have to tell yourself Caddis, whatever you have to tell yourself....:lol:


Miley and I both like to Party in the USA I guess:lol:


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

chemo13 said:


> 1812 Overature- Tchaikovski; No words are needed!


Very nice! Might add that to the rotation


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

best song


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

can't really find a good way to share this song, but this song was made by a couple duck hunters that are in a great southern band out of Georgia. I met these guys at the bar in a small ND town. They make the trip every year. Can listen to it via their myspace page. Name of the song is "Cattails" in the playlist. If this song doesn't get your blood going on season...not much will.

http://www.myspace.com/music/3390268/songs/21151454/?ap=1&sms_ss=email&at_xt=4cab2f38c71dc15c,0


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

mine is Godsmack~ Bad Religion


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

marshman said:


> Zink - Dogs and Duck Calls
> 
> Killswitch Engaged - My Curse
> 
> ...


Dave you have first morning?


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

KLR said:


> PS- ask Dedgoose who has tickets to the Lady GaGa concert......




DEDGOOSE, is this true?


Say it aint so!!




http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee163/jdubbink98/funny/Hasselhoff-****.jpg


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Very nice! Might add that to the rotation





chemo13 said:


> 1812 Overature- Tchaikovski; No words are needed!


Kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit.........

Yo oh oh ho, yo oh oh ho!

yo oh oh ho, yo oh oh ho!

Very nice indeed.................

Or David Allen Coe, The perfect country and western song- "I was drunk, the day my mom got outta prison............"

Or Led Zepplin, Ramble on...........


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

yeah brad, I am guiding first day, see ya on saturday! 

~marsh


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

slipknot or FFDP


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Im ashamed to admit it. But Miley Cirus-Party in the USA takes ducks out of the sky and into my boat. 

Had one day on the way out me and a buddy were all excited to go. Bright and Sunny day too. Played the song loud and proud on the way out. Shot close to our limit. Every time we played it last year it seemed like the hunts worked out better. I guess I'm kinda superstisious about that song now.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a classic that everyone can jam to early morning in the marsh.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> Here's a classic that everyone can jam to early morning in the marsh.
> 
> YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama - Hot Walmart Babe



I dont know if that would make me wanna kill ducks... or die of laughter


----------



## Quack Smacker (Jul 24, 2010)

gotta be metallica misery after we leave the draw better known to our squad as booze and fart


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

"][" {][} {][} ][_


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

This is one of our crew's favs. Gets us going every time...


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Classic... rtsp://v7.cache7.c.youtube.com/CjYLENy73wIaLQmr_J-07l3_bRMYESARFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSBXdhdGNoYIGoyoy0r5H0Sgw=/0/0/0/video.3gp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&warned=True&client=mv-google&hl=en&rl=yes&v=bf9d7rSf_Ks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

marshman said:


> Kelley Clarkston - Since you been gone ( yeah there is that one that you dont want to admit to singing, but everyone that is in the truck can sing just about everyword, LOL)
> 
> ~marsh


 
Really Dave? C'mon:yikes:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Honkers said:


> DEDGOOSE, is this true?
> 
> 
> Say it aint so!!
> ...


I wouldnt go to see Lady Gaga, the only reason I am going is that Adam lambert is opening for her


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for explaining yourself. All is right in the world again.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

I spoke too soon...


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

marshman said:


> Zink - Dogs and Duck Calls
> 
> Killswitch Engaged - My Curse
> 
> ...


I think you would be better off listening to miley... Hahah

Kinda funny to see how many guys have some "superstitions" and well interesting songs in their aresenal. 

I am glad to see I am not the only one haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I wouldnt go to see Lady Gaga, the only reason I am going is that Adam lambert is opening for her


Do you take your lambart with a side of clay aiken as well lol..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd rather keep my man card and never see a duck in the sky than listen to Miley Cyrus, Lady Gaga or Adam Lambert.

Thankfully, the duck gods let me shoot limits and still listen to real music. However, i never have any luck with bands. Maybe the ***** music brings in the bling.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

How bout this one:coolgleam


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I wouldnt go to see Lady Gaga, the only reason I am going is that Adam lambert is opening for her


You took your Kip Winger poster down?


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

sthiede said:


> How bout this one:coolgleam
> 
> YouTube - In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins


I cant help but think of alan getting knocked out by tyson in the movie the hangover when I hear this... The drum solo


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

come on guys, no shad rapp?!

bust a goose is a good start








or even mallard duck fever but i can't find that one....best line ever, "i swore it was a goose but its head was dark green!"


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Limige, Your post just made my day.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

raisinrat said:


> YouTube - Zink Calls The Band Hunters Song


Nice!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well since my CD was for deer hunting it still works now that I waterfowl more. But Songs I can remember are the ones bellow though i have a few more and cant name or remember. 

1. Cold Ford- hunting world southern style
2. Shoot to thrill
3. Fred bear
4. Highway to Hell
5. All summer Long
6. Amarilo Sky
7. Thunderstruck.


----------

